# Scarecrow veneers help!....



## lilred (Oct 10, 2005)

The veneers look great, but I screwed up! The fixative isn't right on the right side of the veneers and it doesn't fit properly. I could order a refill kit to do it again, but how in the heck do I get the improper fixative off of the veneer? There is no company or contact information on the packaging...so I am at a loss! Any ideas or experience?

lilred


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Have you tryed to just pull or chip it out? I dropped on of my fangs before and it came out. So I would imagine its not to hard to get out.


----------



## lilred (Oct 10, 2005)

*Yes, I have tried chipping it off...*

But that proved to be quite difficult. I certainly don't want to damage the veneer (or myself!) in the process!

lilred


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Handy dandy Dremel with sander attachment? Go slow and light?


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

lilred said:


> But that proved to be quite difficult. I certainly don't want to damage the veneer (or myself!) in the process!
> 
> lilred


They're pretty hard to damage. Like you need to tak a hammer and torch to mess it up. Maybe try some twezers to get it out. Try to ply it out with on end and than oull parts out.


----------



## Purichan (Sep 16, 2008)

Gee, I really wish I had a problem more like yours. I can't ever get the junk to stay on the veneer. No idea why but I have had two fall off already, and one of the two I am using now is really loose. I only put 'em on occasionally but they break easy for me. I still love them though, so unfortunately I spend too much money on replacements.

If I were you I'd use a bit of water and a lot of repetitious back and forth movement (you don't need to go crazy, just gently wiggle back and forth for a bit). Should come out with that, best of luck to you.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 14, 2008)

If it is the same stuff they use for the fang caps, just get it to snap.Bend your teeth and it should snap.
I was able to remove the stuff from my fang caps by just getting the stuff to snap.

Word to the wise.Next time use the Dental Distortions veneers as they are better looking and use a better thermoplastic that allow you more time to play with for nearly the same cost.
Scarecrow make the best fang caps for sure other than costly custom but all their veneers are cheap "magic shop" looking ... IMO anyway.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Insanity said:


> Scarecrow make the best fang caps for sure other than costly custom but all their veneers are cheap "magic shop" looking ... IMO anyway.


Yeah I got the smaller scarecrow fangs this year and like them much better than the "normal size". The smaller ones look very real and even follow you gum line so they look like your teeth. I like scarecrow brnd better than anything, but a word to the wise, if you do want good looking ffangs go with the smaller size.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 14, 2008)

I was going to buy the new smaller ones but thought maybe they were more fit for female wear.


----------



## lilred (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for all of the tips. I like the appearance of the veneers...very satisfied there. The only issue I am having is simply my error. I screwed up when I used the fixative (wasn't holding it in the proper position), so one side doesn't fit well and is a little crooked. I did manage to chip/file some down on that side and used some of the low temp melt polymer from a local costume shop to get that side to stay in place, so it works for now.

lilred


----------

